
Resilience: An Ad Blocker Without Compromises - freddyym
https://resilienceblocker.info/
======
dexen
_> Resilience doesn't sell out your privacy with "acceptable ads". Resilience
won't be blocked by your web browser's developers._

Excellent. I'm glad to see uBlock Origin getting some much needed competition,
and a good take on Chrome's adblocking downgrade.

 _> Transparent HTTP/HTTPS proxy for Windows, Linux and macOS. _

Not so great. Getting HTTP/1 right is _hard_ , getting SSL right is _hard_ ,
integration is quite hard just as well. And then there's HTTP/2, and
WebSockets and other protocols. Possible results of failure: connection reset,
encryption downgrade attack, malicious script injection, credentials stealing,
browsing history stealing, XSS, SSL spoofing, IDN homograph attack. Sadly
Chrome seems to leave no better option at this point.

OTOH, in the longer run it makes sense for ad blockers & similar tools to be
ran as a wholly separate process, offering one more layer of separation.

~~~
aswan
> I'm glad to see uBlock Origin getting some much needed competition,

Why does uBO need competition? It appears to me that it offers the best
combination of features and performance out there.

Moreover, the choice to implement as a proxy has some serious drawbacks,
features like uBO's cosmetic filters won't be practical to implement in a
proxy.

~~~
farisjarrah
Competition in any space is extremely valuable. If for whatever reason uBlock
Origin went away tomorrow there would be a void to fill. Furthermore,
competition drives innovation. A separate project may figure out a better or
more efficient way to accomplish the same goals and they could potentially
share their findings with the uBlock team or vice versa and everyone benefits.

~~~
StavrosK
> If for whatever reason uBlock Origin went away tomorrow there would be a
> void to fill.

If for whatever reason uBlock Origin went away tomorrow there would be a fork.
uBlock Origin is the second (or third, I forget) fork of the original project.

~~~
pythux
uBlock Origin is still almost exclusively maintained by the original author:
Raymond Hill. He was already behind uBlock and is now working on uBlock Origin
(the original uBlock being basically stale).

------
basch
I welcome more competition in this space, especially ones that operate at a
different abstraction level than others, but this one doesnt look active
anymore.

I know brave isnt the most popular product / business model, but their rust
reimplementation of the Adblock Plus syntax, a rewrite of uBlock Origins and
Cliqz, might hopefully be a valuable contribution to the open source world.

Regardless of how people feel about the ethics of ad blocking, being able to
dynamically block parts of websites has become as or more important than anti-
virus, for safety.

[https://brave.com/improved-ad-blocker-
performance/](https://brave.com/improved-ad-blocker-performance/)

[https://github.com/brave/adblock-rust](https://github.com/brave/adblock-rust)

Although it will make troubleshooting a nightmare, necessary protection at
multiple levels of the stack is becoming a reality. NextDNS (or quad9, pihole,
adguard) combined with Brave (or uBlock Origin, Cliqz) in combination are
going to keep people safer, despite the shortcomings of both dns based and
active page filters and parsing.

It would be nice to be able to manage and maintain filter list configurations
across all browsers, devices, and dns. Some sort of central management that
updates and propagates NextDNS, Brave, uBlock Origin, uBlock Matrix, and Dark
Reader. uBlock Matrix and Dark Reader are especially cumbersome to use between
Chrome and Firefox on different devices.

~~~
spking
> I know brave isnt the most popular product / business model

Curious what you mean by this. Are BATs unpopular or is there some other issue
with the browser itself?

~~~
freeone3000
Do you know of any website that accepts them? I've seen them on some
exchanges, but the current procedure is to sell them directly. Who's buying
them (besides speculators)?

~~~
rglullis
_raises hand_

I am working on a matrix/xmpp/mastodon paid hosting, which I am racing to get
the Ethereum token payment gateway finished by the end of the month and
planning to accept BAT/DAI/ETH.

------
marcinzm
Interesting but is the project even alive anymore? Last commit was 9 months
ago.

Combined with it saying it's early early alpha, no instructions and no builds
means it doesn't look to be in a good state to use.

------
avel
Does anyone remember Privoxy
[https://www.privoxy.org/](https://www.privoxy.org/) ? I've been filtering and
removing junk from the web since the early 2000s.

With https now prevalent, filtering with a proxy server remains annoying. I
vastly prefer the model of uBlock Origin for desktops, and a combination of
Firefox + uBlock origin and a dns blocker (Blokada) on Android.

~~~
Dolores12
What about [https://www.admuncher.com](https://www.admuncher.com) ? :) Since
1999.

~~~
0x4a42
Ad Muncher is broken/abandonware (hasn't been updated since 2014).

------
joelthelion
Or you could use a browser that doesn't actively try to prevent you from using
adblocking extensions.

~~~
freddyym
Tor is by far the best browser. However as a part of compartmentalisation I
use un-googled chromium and right now it is struggling to install anything
(others have this issue.)

------
saagarjha
> Resilience is an ad blocker for your computer that works with any browser on
> any operating system.

This might be a bit difficult on some of the mobile platforms, at least with
the code that's currently in the repository :P

------
dest
HTTP is filtered? No problem, let's transfer ads through websockets or webrtc!

------
steveharman
Once we've all blocked ads from every possible angle, what is the model we'll
be using to pay for social media, photo sharing, email, video sharing,.
instant messaging and so on?

I dislike ads as much as the next person but I don't comprehend what monetary
model is being lined up to replace their revenue generating abilities, for
service providers

Aside from lots of small subscriptions.

~~~
wideasleep1
Cash is king.

(full disclosure: Protonmail and VPN subscriber, donate to Marcel Borkhorst
M66B for his excellent Netguard app, never had FB/IG accounts, and only used
Twitter once to solve an issue with TMobile's TForce, which was shockingly
efficient, never had the app).

------
gumby
This is great; a proxy is definitely the way to go given how many processes
use http.

I used to use glimmerblocker but it gradually stopped really working. One
great feature was that it was a rewrite proxy so I could, for example,
suppress auto play videos, a feature I had missed since Omniweb almost 20
years ago

------
squarefoot
Can anyone explain the following text taken from the site?

"Chrome executives: I know you think this won't get traction because it'll
never be as easy to install as uBlock. Watch me as I make it every bit as easy
by the time you finish switching to declarativeNetRequest."

~~~
vorticalbox
Chrome is switch some rules around that will render current ad blockers
useless.

------
ectospheno
If you don’t have an iOS app then I don’t see how you can say “all operating
systems” with a straight face.

------
vxNsr
Looks dead, seems the maintainer gave up.

------
phyzome
Strong words from a dormant project.

------
lodovic
Is this any different than a PiHole?

~~~
vxNsr
PiHole is nice because you can protect all the devices in your house at the
same time, but it’s annoying bec if you want to unblock something bec a page
is messed up you need to go to PiHole service to unblock it and it’s not easy
to set up temp unblocks

------
chipperyman573
Any advantages over a hosts file?

~~~
dest
You are not restricted to a per-host filter, but can filter by URL

------
jart
Nadim apears to have ambitions of being appointed Censor of Rome.

